# Surgery Assistants Modifier 80



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 12, 2009)

I have this in my saved files but I can't find the "reg" that it's tied to.  Does anyone have the link??? (I'm still looking for it)  

"Surgeons can bill and Medicare pays for medical services provided by certain mid-level practitioners (physician assistants, nurse practitioners, and clinical nurse specialists) in the hospital. However, surgeons cannot bill separately for other staff, such as pump perfusionists, registered nurse-first assistants, and operating room technicians. Reimbursement for these staff are paid to hospitals under Part A or the Ambulatory Payment Classification for hospital outpatient services"


----------



## BAENA76 (Jan 12, 2009)

When billing for surgery assistants where a RNFA assistance is used in the surgery, can you bill for these services? and if so w/ what modifier do you bill the surgery with? Would you bill it w/ modifier 80 or 81?

Thank you
Elena Baena


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jan 13, 2009)

For our CFA we use a modifier of -AS.


----------

